# US Presidential Election 2020



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Here it finally is. Rather scary. Trump wont accept it if he loses and according to the ITV news , militia groups on both sides could cause trouble.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Looks like I'll be staying up by myself on here... Not that we're likely to know the results by tonight...

We voted Bates & Penny 2020


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its being shown here on BBC and ITV news all night. Its just gone midnight so I dont expect I will stay up much longer.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Just was checking the news. No winner called yet and with mail in ballots, some close states may be a day or so away from declaring a winner.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Went to bed early to hopefully get some decent sleep before getting up in time for the first few votes. Eczema had other ideas. :Shifty. Now got a coffee and crumpets and ITV on. 

Good luck, America.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> Went to bed early to hopefully get some decent sleep before getting up in time for the first few votes. Eczema had other ideas. :Shifty. Now got a coffee and crumpets and ITV on.
> 
> Good luck, America.


We need ☘. Whoever wins we need it.


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

Bodmin and I have all fingers and paws crossed for America.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Man it's close!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Trump has just come out to speak. 

Says he was all ready to come out and celebrate. Says he's clearly won Carolina and Georgia, and Arizona. He reckons he's winning Pennsylvania by a large amount with 64% of the vote in. Winning in Michigan and Wisconsin or so he says. 

Now accusing the Democrats of preventing him declaring winner by taking him to court. It's a fraud and an embarrassment to the American public. Major fraud of the nation - is going to the Supreme Court to ask for all counting to be stopped.

Make of it what you will - I'm just repeating what he said.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

He said yesterday that he wouldn't declare until it was sure!

What a tit he is. He's worried because so many democrats have used postal voting isn't he? Is it right that they are still being counted?

I have to admit to being somewhat confused by their system. Where's the Swingometer at least?! 

And at what point are they going to sack every single person that does those polls that put Biden so far ahead?


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Watching it on DT's favourite network - CNN - they are going through all the what-ifs as there is no new news at present apart from DT wants counting to stop as it is a major fraud.
Just hope DT does not win and there is no violence after but it certainly looks like there will be.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It seems to be very close and may take days to get the final result according to the BBC.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Now DT wants to go to the Supreme Court to stop the count of the rest of the votes. Sounds like a worried man.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

It’s shocking to me that it’s actually this close! And that half of America may agree with his policies. Now that’s scary!! A country truly divided. And now to complicate things further Trump declaring victory and threatening Supreme Court action having rushed through a new Conservative judge! How convenient! Just goes to show what is important to half of the American people. Not healthcare, not how many people have already died in the pandemic and not the blatant discrimination when it comes to people of colour. Not sure when we will know who has won in this over complicated electoral system. Good luck America, looks like your going to need it for the next four years! Unfortunately so is the rest of the world!!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Trixie1 said:


> It's shocking to me that it's actually this close! And that half of America may agree with his policies. Now that's scary!! A country truly divided. And now to complicate things further Trump declaring victory and threatening Supreme Court action having rushed through a new Conservative judge! How convenient! Just goes to show what is important to half of the American people. Not healthcare, not how many people have already died in the pandemic and not the blatant discrimination when it comes to people of colour. Not sure when we will know who has won in this over complicated electoral system. Good luck America, looks like your going to need it for the next four years! Unfortunately so is the rest of the world!!


Very scary indeed especially when you get comments like this from one of his supporters posted on FB just now.

"Totally predictable: Trump's victory threatened by late mail in votes so no announcement- while America's streets fill up with armed militia. No doubt the fake news will say these violent, hateful, nutters on the streets are under Trump's orders but in reality the Terrorists on both sides BLM/Antifa & Militia are funded by the same evil master to undermine confidence in Trump"

.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Deja Vu? :Woot


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Now DT wants to go to the Supreme Court to stop the count of the rest of the votes. Sounds like a worried man.


Sounds like a 2 year old you mean.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Interesting that Anthony Scaramucci used the word "despot" when discussing how he would have tried to convince DT not to talk about major fraud and the supreme court on the news earlier.

It's a fair point, you can't just call a halt to fair democratic process.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Now DT wants to go to the Supreme Court to stop the count of the rest of the votes. Sounds like a worried man.


That's one way to describe him!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Welp... this isn't going to be over any time soon 
Even if Biden wins Wisconsin and Michigan (which it looks like he might) Trump is still going to demand a recount - has already asked for one in Wisconsin, and that will drag it on further. 

Is it bad that I almost wish Trump would win because I'm afraid of what he might do if he loses?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> Welp... this isn't going to be over any time soon
> Even if Biden wins Wisconsin and Michigan (which it looks like he might) Trump is still going to demand a recount - has already asked for one in Wisconsin, and that will drag it on further.
> 
> Is it bad that I almost wish Trump would win because I'm afraid of what he might do if he loses?


Yes. 

Aren't you more afraid of what he might do if he wins? What exactly can he do if he loses? What are you afraid of?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2020)

What happens if neither of them get over the 270 mark or if it is a tie?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

This pandemic has left me with a poor opinion of the culture here in the states and this election has left me with a worse opinion of the USA and the culture here no matter who wins the elections.

To be honest, knowing how the crazy politics works here, if Democrats fail to take the senate, I'd almost prefer Trump win a second term. O.O


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2020)

Biden has just shot up to 248. Trump is stuck on 214.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2020)

Biden only needs 22 to win or is it more complicated than that?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Elles said:


> Yes.
> 
> Aren't you more afraid of what he might do if he wins? What exactly can he do if he loses? What are you afraid of?


With a Democratic house and senate he can't do much damage. But if he loses he's going to fight and dispute the election, rally his more extreme supporters and I fear what we saw with the George Floyd protests could be even worse 

That said, it does look like Biden may win, and I am happy about that, if still worried.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Is it bad that I almost wish Trump would win because I'm afraid of what he might do if he loses?


I was thinking that. It feels like a civil war could ensue. Someone I follow on Twitter said he is going to Supreme court to stop postal votes being counted to make it fair and stop fraud  Trump doesnt know the meaning of the word fair.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Biden is at 237 electoral votes with Wisconsin's tally in. 
It looks like he will win Nevada (6) Arizona (11) and Michigan (16) which puts him at exactly 270 electoral college votes. 

Trump currently has 213 electoral votes.
He will get Alaska (3), probably North Carolina (15) and Georgia (16). Pennsylvania is leaning towards Trump and he'll probably get that too for 20 electoral college votes. But even with all that it only puts him at 267 EC votes. 

If Biden loses any of the states above, it goes to Trump. 
I wish the margin were higher for Biden. Says a lot about us as a country that Trump has as many votes as he has


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Elles said:


> Yes.
> 
> Aren't you more afraid of what he might do if he wins? What exactly can he do if he loses? What are you afraid of?


What can he do if he loses 

The USA is one of (if not the only) few countries where the losing incumbent is still in power for 3 months after the election result! The new president isn't sworn in until 20th January so what do you think he could do? I mean it's not like he's a spiteful/vindictive man or anything is it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2020)

O2.0 said:


> Biden is at 237 electoral votes with Wisconsin's tally in.
> It looks like he will win Nevada (6) Arizona (11) and Michigan (16) which puts him at exactly 270 electoral college votes.
> 
> Trump currently has 213 electoral votes.
> ...


Thank you for explaining that. Wow that is close.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

So what can he do if he loses?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Elles said:


> So what can he do if he loses?


Dispute the result, demand re-counts, not concede, cause civil unrest among his supporters....


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't get it, why is the result so close? It's clear that DT has made such a mess of things especially the way he's (not) dealt with the virus. Or do we here in the UK only get to see the bad side of him? Maybe he really likes cute puppies and rainbows?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Now he just needs Nevada which if I am right really depends on Las Vegas... go Elvis!!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

jetsmum said:


> I don't get it, why is the result so close? It's clear that DT has made such a mess of things especially the way he's (not) dealt with the virus. Or do we here in the UK only get to see the bad side of him? Maybe he really likes cute puppies and rainbows?


US politics has been very polarized for some time now with 'liberals' and 'conservatives'. There are people who vote by party, others based on issues or switch their usual party for a particular candidate i.e Reagan Democrats.

With this election, I think many Biden voters were not voting for Biden, so much as against Trump. There is not much to draw one to Biden and he seems more like he should be sat on the sofa with a cup of cocoa and a blanket.

Some of the issues that came out this election were the protests and riots recently, support for or defunding the police, the Supreme Court and both parties wanting to get more conservative or liberal candidates in, Covid = lock down further or keep the economy more open, taxes = raise taxes as Biden plans to for higher income brackets, the environment and so on.
I think a lot of voters either way had to sigh and voted despite the person they were voting for.
It really is dismal to have these two as the choices (that and Kanye West)
Sure there are some yay Trump supporters but I think many voters were thinking not Biden so Trump and others lets get rid of Trump, so it has to to be Biden.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


>


:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

jetsmum said:


> I don't get it, why is the result so close? It's clear that DT has made such a mess of things especially the way he's (not) dealt with the virus. Or do we here in the UK only get to see the bad side of him? Maybe he really likes cute puppies and rainbows?


I've always said it's not DT who's the problem. It's that so many people were willing to vote for him.
No matter who wins, we still have to come to terms with how divided we are as a country. It used to be that you'd see someone vote differently than you and you'd shrug and chalk it up to different opinions. Now if someone votes differently than you, it's personal and that different voter is your enemy. That's not a good place for any nation to be


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Summercat said:


> I think many voters were thinking not Biden so Trump and others lets get rid of Trump, so it has to to be Biden


I imagine Trump got in because he had Hillary (like BJ had Corbyn). Many people seemed to actively dislike Hillary so ended up with DT. I think with Biden, he is not actively disliked, no-one really hates him, but is seen as the lesser of two uninspiring candidates. Yes, as you say, if these two are considered ''America's finest'' then I think we in UK should be reasonably grateful for what we have. God bless America, eh!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I nicked this from someone on Facebook.
Sadly I'm not this witty.

America doesn't know what a real election looks like.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Jesthar said:


>


You know the whole Karen thing is a socially acceptable, 'haha it's just banter' way to call a woman a bitch, right?
Even when we're mocking a man for his actions we use misogyny.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

picaresque said:


> You know the whole Karen thing is a socially acceptable, 'haha it's just banter' way to call a woman a bitch, right?
> Even when we're mocking a man for his actions we use misogyny.


Technically, the very specific 'female whiny weaponised white privilege wielder' stereotype has existed for generations under different names. Karen is just the latest name in that line. Given that Mr Trump fulfils the definition perfectly aside from the female part, I'd say the satire is on point.

Of course, Mr Trump has made an excellent case for the male equivalent to be referred to a 'Donald' for the forseeable future...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

picaresque said:


> You know the whole Karen thing is a socially acceptable, 'haha it's just banter' way to call a woman a bitch, right?


It fascinates me how we don't see the Karen meme for what it really is. And how acceptable it is. It's like all those feminists who taught us way back in the 70's that as women gain power in one area, society works to diminish it in other areas were on to something....


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> It fascinates me how we don't see the Karen meme for what it really is. And how acceptable it is. It's like all those feminists who taught us way back in the 70's that as women gain power in one area, society works to diminish it in other areas were on to something....


Just for clarity, I'm female. As far as feminism goes, the Karen meme is small potatoes (especially as it refers to a very small and specific stereotype subset that absolutely does exist and deserves to be satirised because of the way they try to abuse their privilege), but is also an easy target useful for divirting energy away from more serious matters that affect women as a whole.

Anyway, back on topic...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> It fascinates me how we don't see the Karen meme for what it really is. And how acceptable it is. It's like all those feminists who taught us way back in the 70's that as women gain power in one area, society works to diminish it in other areas were on to something....


Having worked in retail I've experienced a fair number of very unpleasant women who 'want to speak to the manager' & who fit this stereotype.

However, I have also met an equal number of extremely unpleasant men of the same ilk, but have yet to see a meme for them, so this really is food for thought for me because AFAIC an a-hole's an a-hole, regardless of gender.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Jesthar said:


> that absolutely does exist and deserves to be satirised because of the way they try to abuse their privilege)


I'm all for satirizing women who abuse their privilege/position in society, but using a meme referring to women to insult a man is everything old school feminists taught us about way back when. I'm still fascinated by how right they continue to be about some things.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> I'm all for satirizing women who abuse their privilege/position in society, but using a meme referring to women to insult a man is everything old school feminists taught us about way back when. I'm still fascinated by how right they continue to be about some things.


Ordinarily I'd probably agree with you, but I think the simple truth in this case is (as simplysardonic pointed out) there isn't a universally accepted male equivalent name - I've heard a few (Ken, Richard, Terry, Frank, Chad), but none of them have the instant recognisability associated with Karen. I'm sure if there had been, that would have been used 

Hey, we can always hope 'Donald' will take the accolade, though!


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Karen memes make me cringe and it makes me feel bad for the poor people that are named Karen. I know a couple that want to change their names. lol


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

I really feel sorry for Nigel Farage as he put a £10000 bet on DT winning. 

Looks like he lost his money.








No. In fact I don't feel sorry for him. The man is a fool and an embarrassment to the UK.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

To be honest, I have never heard anyone call anyone, or describe them as a 'Karen'. Not even sure what it means, so would definitely not describe someone as one.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> Just for clarity, I'm female. As far as feminism goes, the Karen meme is small potatoes (especially as it refers to a very small and specific stereotype subset that absolutely does exist and deserves to be satirised because of the way they try to abuse their privilege), but is also an easy target useful for divirting energy away from more serious matters that affect women as a whole.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic...


I dont agree its small potatoes, its used on Twitter a lot to shut down any opinion expressed by any older white women that others, mainly other women. don't agree with , along with the term TERF.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Its crazy how close this is! You would have thought 4 years would be more than enough time to show how bad a president he is. Seems some people really do prefer to bury their heads in the sand though . I have heard that it could go on to next week with all postal ballots being counted? I also agree trump won't take losing lightly. One thing I really can't get my head around is how on earth women can support him. He has made his feelings about women very clear over the years and that he will happily commit sexual assault/rape . Its like a weird indoctrination/cult for some .


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've seen lots of democrat supporters talking about all different things that would be good if Biden won.

I have heard a single solitary reason from the republican supporters.

Guns.

Is that a reason to elect a complete loon? Seems it is.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Its crazy how close this is! You would have thought 4 years would be more than enough time to show how bad a president he is. Seems some people really do prefer to bury their heads in the sand though . I have heard that it could go on to next week with all postal ballots being counted? I also agree trump won't take losing lightly. One thing I really can't get my head around is how on earth women can support him. He has made his feelings about women very clear over the years and that he will happily commit sexual assault/rape . Its like a weird indoctrination/cult for some .


Trump made a disgusting spectacle of himself last night to the point where the major TV networks cut his speech short.

https://www.unilad.co.uk/news/us-el...fwoEXyKuymbY3H8GQKZaWw-EFwkOMebvhq3XCqWaVJR58

*US Election 2020: TV Networks Cut Trump's Speech For Falsely Claiming Victory Again*


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

I really do not want to upset our American friends on this forum but this whole debacle really makes USA the joke if the world. 
They really need to take a long hard look at what they are doing and behaving on the world stage and ask themselves the question "Do we need to change the Constitution to a more modern, meaningful and less controversial method of fair elections" all this has proved is that America is a divided nation at war with itself and far from being "world leaders" they are second division players.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Trump made a disgusting spectacle of himself last night to the point where the major TV networks cut his speech short.
> 
> https://www.unilad.co.uk/news/us-el...fwoEXyKuymbY3H8GQKZaWw-EFwkOMebvhq3XCqWaVJR58
> 
> *US Election 2020: TV Networks Cut Trump's Speech For Falsely Claiming Victory Again*


Oh dear , he really doesn't have a clue does he! I'm glad he is being stood up to though and called out for his lies.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

MilleD said:


> I've seen lots of democrat supporters talking about all different things that would be good if Biden won.
> 
> I have heard a single solitary reason from the republican supporters.
> 
> ...


Did you what Channel 4's The Bridge? They elected a team leader purely because he was a dancer and had 6 pack abs - that was his pitch. No bridge building experience. Just the perfect body. 

It was like watching a train wreck. Horrific, yet oddly fascinating. :Bag

Entirely different to the US elections, yet I felt the same level of embarrassment.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LinznMilly said:


> Did you what Channel 4's The Bridge? They elected a team leader purely because he was a dancer and had 6 pack abs - that was his pitch. No bridge building experience. Just the perfect body.
> 
> It was like watching a train wreck. Horrific, yet oddly fascinating. :Bag
> 
> Entirely different to the US elections, yet I felt the same level of embarrassment.


I didn't no.

Humans are weird aren't they?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

The women who I know support Trump are more against Biden and the Democrats and what they want to do, than they support Trump. They voted for Obama (obviously some did or Obama wouldn’t have been president), but rather than look at why people who voted for Obama in the past are now voting for Trump, the democrats will just say they’re crazy, or cultist, or far right or something.  Intersectional politics, academia and the attack on women and free speech maybe. We aren’t allowed to talk about most of it.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Elles said:


> The women who I know support Trump are more against Biden and the Democrats and what they want to do, than they support Trump. They voted for Obama (obviously some did or Obama wouldn't have been president), but rather than look at why people who voted for Obama in the past are now voting for Trump, the democrats will just say they're crazy, or cultist, or far right or something.  Intersectional politics, academia and the attack on women and free speech maybe. We aren't allowed to talk about most of it.


It does feel suspiciously similar to the reason Boris won our last election.

Labour swinging too far left alienates those who in the past would have voted more centre left, and so they decide to vote Green or similar and the Conservatives get in.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I remember a time when you could disagree with someone about politics and have a conversation about it. 
Now if someone votes differently than you, they're the enemy. Not very democratic at all.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

They ( the BBC news ) were showing film clips of past candidates who lost and how dignified they were , McCain , Pres Bush and Mrs Clinton . asking people not to boo at the next President etc and to support them.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> I remember a time when you could disagree with someone about politics and have a conversation about it.
> Now if someone votes differently than you, they're the enemy. Not very democratic at all.


Its the same with a lot of subjects nowadays, most people can't agree to disagree anymore. Me and my step dad have polar opposite views on politics. We do have some heated debates but would I ever fall out with him over it? No of course not, because he respects my views so I do the same likewise. Now if he were to try and shove it down my throat and shout me down that would be a different story.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

The Orange One is off on a twitter bender again, slagging off the voter integrity of marginal states - oh, and Twitter itself for blocking misleading/factually incorrect tweets...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> The Orange One is off on a twitter bender again, slagging off the voter integrity of marginal states - oh, and Twitter itself for blocking misleading/factually incorrect tweets...


Can they give the POTUS a time out perhaps? Just for everyone's sanity?

I wonder how that would go down....


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Can they give the POTUS a time out perhaps? Just for everyone's sanity?
> 
> I wonder how that would go down....


Or better yet can twitter themselves block certain users? He can't seem to cope without his beloved tweets :Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Just announced Biden's won Pennsylvania and will be the next US President!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Just announced Biden's won Pennsylvania and will be the next US President!


I'm so happy to hear this! So pleased for america :Joyful. Trumpster won't be happy


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hoo..flippin'.. ray


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

Whooooo hoooooo


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Brilliant news !


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

It's not over until DT is out of the White House. We still have 2+ months of dealing with him


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! That's Good news .

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

[QUOTE="O2.0, post: 1065690136, member: 1472079"*]It's not over until DT is out of the White House.* We still have 2+ months of dealing with him [/QUOTE]

That's going to be interesting


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> It's not over until DT is out of the White House. We still have 2+ months of dealing with him


Let's hope the people around him manage him well. It's just embarrassing if you have lost you've lost. I feel just a little bit of hope now.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> [QUOTE="O2.0, post: 1065690136, member: 1472079"*]It's not over until DT is out of the White House.* We still have 2+ months of dealing with him


That's going to be interesting [/QUOTE]

:Hilarious The mind boggles! 
It going to be a lot of this.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> It going to be a lot of this.


Trump: Spends months undermining postal voting and telling his supporters they should always vote in person

Also Trump: "Why are all the postal votes for Biden?!?!"


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

He is the definition of a sore loser.

I hope these next couple months go smoothly for you guys @O2.0


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

and Kamala Harris will be the first woman to be Vice President!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> and Kamala Harris will be the first woman to be Vice President!


I really like her too  
I find her genuine and professional. Proud to have her representing us.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Nevada has also declared for Biden. Just waiting on Georgia now, and Biden is ahead there too...


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Such a relief...


Jesthar said:


> Nevada has also declared for Biden. Just waiting on Georgia now, and Biden is ahead there too...


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Hopefully DY will now depart peacefully, and let America settle down to some sort of peace and rebuilding.
Can't see it though as his legal team say they are starting proceedings in several states on Monday.

Other problem is that as soon as he is out of the White House there are so many legal problems for him and his family, plus lots of borrowings becoming due that he cannot repay, he must be more than a little concerned.

Perhaps his worst move was in actual fact to become president.

So, good luck to our American friends on the board here and may you prosper with Joe.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

God bless America... can breathe again!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

My mum just sent me this little gem 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3562185187194238


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> My mum just sent me this little gem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious
He acts like such a toddler throwing his toys out of his pram when he didn't get his own way.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Just a thought but world leaders are congratulating JB on his success.

Has anyone heard if Nigel Farage - the King of Europe - has added his congratulations?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)




----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

There’s pictures of Trump on his golf course taken the moment Joe Biden won


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Boris Johnson has tweeted congratulations to Joe Biden & Kamala Harris @Dave S


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Dave S said:


> Just a thought but world leaders are congratulating JB on his success.
> 
> Has anyone heard if Nigel Farage - the King of Europe - has added his congratulations?


Tweet from Nigel Farage
Four years ago when Trump won, broadcasters showed scenes of people in shock and crying. Today, a Biden declaration shows coverage that would make you think Jesus had returned.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hooorraaaaay!! Finally! Fantastic news and what a relief for the American People and the world. America I believe is now in safe hands just need to get him out of the While House now!! But I'm sure that can be arranged


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Siskin said:


> View attachment 454066


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

Siskin said:


> View attachment 454066


That's hilarious 
Won't be able to get that out of my head now though.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dave S said:


> Just a thought but world leaders are congratulating JB on his success.
> 
> Has anyone heard if Nigel Farage - the King of Europe - has added his congratulations?


never knowingly shared anything from the Express but still this is too good not to. Hope it's true


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

And so the tweets begin


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2020)

Well done Joseph Robinette Biden Jr.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> never knowingly shared anything from the Express but still this is too good not to. Hope it's true
> 
> View attachment 454068


I know, thats why I asked.
Wonder if he is a poor looser as well
.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry....not sorry :Smug



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155512531395870


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

MollySmith said:


> never knowingly shared anything from the Express but still this is too good not to. Hope it's true
> 
> View attachment 454068


2 losers for the price of 1?

Bargain


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

LittleMow said:


> That's hilarious
> Won't be able to get that out of my head now though.


I know, right!! I laughed but now it's in my head :Bawling


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> And so the tweets begin
> 
> View attachment 454071


Good grief, what a toddler tantrum! Diddums has the sulky-wulkies...

Interestingly, it would seem Google have suddenly stopped including recent tweets when you do search for Trump - I've been refreshing the exact same search for two days to follow the election count, and it's always included the latest from his twitter feed until now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2020)

I wish Joe Biden the best of luck. He has achieved his ambition of becoming president at the age of 77. This is his 3rd attempt at running for the White House. I hope he runs America better over the next 4 years? What an amazing birthday present for him (his birthday is on the 20th November).


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Trump tweeted a day or so ago saying there were glitches in the voting system :Hilarious:Hilarious

People are placing bets on when Melania will file for divorce now he’s no longer President


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

ebonycat said:


> People are placing bets on when Melania will file for divorce now he's no longer President


It was rumoured that she signed a post-nuptial agreement that she would not divorce him whilst he was President. Shall wait and see if she has a brain or not.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Do you think the Trumps will be at the White House doors on Inauguration Day??
Twitter are saying the Biden’s may get the Obama’s to welcome them if the Trumps aren’t there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2020)

ebonycat said:


> Do you think the Trumps will be at the White House doors on Inauguration Day??


No


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2020)

Donald Trump's claims of election fraud are being met with opposition.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

rawpawsrus said:


> Donald Trump's claims of election fraud are being met with opposition.
> View attachment 454081


He did say in an interview that he will only believe the vote if he wins it.

Not sure if the word I'm looking for & if I knew it & said it I would probably get banned which I don't want. But he really is a *******
He's so used to getting his own way, or should that be for paying people to agree with him, he's an utterly horrid man.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2020)

ebonycat said:


> he's an utterly horrid man.


I totally agree with you


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

The country is erupting in celebrations everywhere. I'm hopeful. 
We have a lot of healing to do, that we elected Trump to begin with, that Biden didn't win in a landslide... there's still a lot that needs to be fixed. 
But at least we're on the right path now.

And can we just take a minute to appreciate that there will be a dog in the White House again?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Watch Trump instigate a lockdown when it comes to inauguration day, so no one can enter, or leave, the white house

Tbh, I wouldn't put it past him to leave the place looking like those that are on nightmare neighbours.
Poo smeared, trashed, slashed and smashed
Here's hoping the new flotus has better taste than the present incumbent of the post


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2020)

O2.0 said:


> We have a lot of healing to do, that we elected Trump to begin with, that Biden didn't win in a landslide... there's still a lot that needs to be fixed.


I think the right person has the job now of mending America and putting things right.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm so glad Biden won. But he's going to have one hell of a job sorting out the mess the orange one is leaving behind, especially the virus!


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Things are slowly getting back to normal.

Labour elected an adult for a leader. The Swiss people decisively voted to preserve their Freedom of Movement rights without being an EU member. New Zealand landslide victory despite meddling by Aaron Banks who earlier contributed to Brexit and Trump along with Farage and Bannon.

Now the man child of the US has been ousted, leaving only Johnson, his British counterpart.

Laurel has lost Hardy.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

To their great credit, they did


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

KittenKong said:


> Things are slowly getting back to normal.
> Labour elected an adult for a leader. The Swiss people decisively voted to preserve their Freedom of Movement rights without being an EU member. New Zealand landslide victory despite meddling by Aaron Banks who earlier contributed to Brexit and Trump along with Farage and Bannon.
> 
> Now the man child of the US has been ousted, *leaving only Johnson, *his British counterpart.
> Laurel has lost Hardy.


But we are stuck with for another four years.:Arghh


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The way Trump is behaving now, refusing to engage and just going off and playing golf, shows the utter contempt he has for America and it’s citizens imo.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2020)

Joe Biden is a refreshing change from Trump. He has a calming voice and he makes sense. I have just listened to him doing a speech on the news about his Covid-19 strategy.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Trumps Twitter feed is comedy gold. So many hidden tweets.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

It is me or Trump sounds more and more like Hitler if that one had Twitter?
He is trying to do as much damage and push as many fools he can into violence.
Videos of “burning ballots” ?
Dead voting?

Pity that far too many decent Republicans can’t stop it and spare not only embarrassment but the possibility of riots.

How Republican senators feel about it?

Romney and Hogan did the right thing , who next?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2020)

Trump is just a hot head and sore loser.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2020)

*Melania Trump 'counting minutes until divorce' after 15-year 'transactional marriage'*

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/us-ne...YEhBSLkYivmbruaYUV5fjbHAjBZ-r3FTmDOYMXpiDi3kU


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sure I heard this morning that Trump has tweeted.... that they wouldn't release the result of the successful new Covid vaccine until after the election, as they didn't want him to win.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm sure I heard this morning that Trump has tweeted.... that they wouldn't release the result of the successful new Covid vaccine until after the election, as they didn't want him to win.


Think this must be what you're talking about .... on Twitter.

Donald J. Trump
@realDonaldTrump
·
9h

The
@US_FDA
and the Democrats didn't want to have me get a Vaccine WIN, prior to the election, so instead it came out five days later - As I've said all along!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2020)

Attorney General William Barr approves fraud investigation, it will be interesting to see what happens. I thought Biden won fair and square.

https://news.sky.com/story/us-elect...am-barr-approves-fraud-investigation-12128927


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

rawpawsrus said:


> Attorney General William Barr approves fraud investigation, it will be interesting to see what happens. I thought Biden won fair and square.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/us-elect...am-barr-approves-fraud-investigation-12128927


Biden did win fair and square, but Barr is one of Trumps puppets/lapdog/disciples and will do whatever his master tells him


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

It’s better that it’s investigated and proven beyond any doubt who won. Trump supporters will probably accept it once it’s proven and any votes that aren’t legit are taken out of the pot.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Elles said:


> *Trump supporters will probably accept it once it's proven* and any votes that aren't legit are taken out of the pot.


I think you are being very overoptimistic there, given the illogical mentality displayed by large tracts of Trump supporters so far...


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> I think you are being very overoptimistic there, given the illogical mentality displayed by large tracts of Trump supporters so far...


I've been trying to find reports of rioting Trump supporters and found one, on watching the video, it was a protest with people chanting. So far no need to be concerned about what Trump supporters might do even if they don't accept it thankfully.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Jesthar said:


> I think you are being very overoptimistic there, given the illogical mentality displayed by large tracts of Trump supporters so far...


A bit dark but somebody said to me last night how it was shame nobody took a shot at DT!:Nailbiting Id never condone that but I had to point out that the type of person likely to do that sort of thing would of probably been a Trump supporter to start with!:Bag


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> A bit dark but somebody said to me last night how it was shame nobody took a shot at DT!:Nailbiting Id never condone that but I had to point out that the type of person likely to do that sort of thing would of probably been a Trump supporter to start with!:Bag


Somebody did, at least they tried to. A Brit iirc, unless I dreamed it lol. I'll see if I can find a report.

eta https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-us-canada-36581566

phew. I didn't dream that someone tried to shoot Trump. :Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Elles said:


> I've been trying to find reports of rioting Trump supporters and found one, on watching the video, it was a protest with people chanting. So far no need to be concerned about what Trump supporters might do even if they don't accept it thankfully.


Eh? Did I mention riots or civil unrest? I was simply referring to the fact that may Trump supporters won't accept Trump lost whatever the investigation says.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Eh? Did I mention riots or civil unrest? I was simply referring to the fact that may Trump supporters won't accept Trump lost whatever the investigation says.


If they don't do anything about it, I don't really see why it matters? They'll have to accept it. People have been expressing concern about riots and civil unrest, the conversation isn't in a bubble.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Elles said:


> I've been trying to find reports of rioting Trump supporters and found one, on watching the video, it was a protest with people chanting. So far no need to be concerned about what Trump supporters might do even if they don't accept it thankfully.


Oh you do like to see things from just one side don't you?

"From Atlanta and Tallahassee to Austin, Bismarck, Boise and Phoenix, crowds ranging in size from a few dozen to a few thousand - some of them openly carrying guns - decried the news of Joe Biden's victory after more than three suspense-filled days of vote-counting put the Democrat over the top. Skirmishes broke out in some cities."
https://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/article247037727.html

Armed protesters in Arizona yelling at election workers to count the votes - which is exactly what they were trying to do.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-lawsuit-arizona-idUSKBN27N10U

And also yelling to stop the count in Michigan
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/politics/trump-supporters-demand-michigan-vote-center-stop-the-count

Not concerned about what Trump supporters might do? 
Must be nice....


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> Oh you do like to see things from just one side don't you?
> 
> "From Atlanta and Tallahassee to Austin, Bismarck, Boise and Phoenix, crowds ranging in size from a few dozen to a few thousand - some of them openly carrying guns - decried the news of Joe Biden's victory after more than three suspense-filled days of vote-counting put the Democrat over the top. Skirmishes broke out in some cities."
> https://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/article247037727.html
> ...


They want a recount don't they? An investigation into whether there was fraud. Once it's been settled and there isn't, it's unlikely they'll be out shooting people and burning down businesses? In the USA demonstrating and shouting is allowed, or so I thought? BLM have been doing it for months. I don't know any Trump supporters and I don't live in the USA, but seems to me if people have concerns, they're better off addressed.

If there is a full investigation, the vote stands and Biden takes office, what do you think Trump supporters are going to do?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> Oh you do like to see things from just one side don't you?


No *I *don't.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Elles said:


> They want a recount don't they? An investigation into whether there was fraud. Once it's been settled and there isn't, it's unlikely they'll be out shooting people and burning down businesses? In the USA demonstrating and shouting is allowed, or so I thought? BLM have been doing it for months. I don't know any Trump supporters and I don't live in the USA, but seems to me if people have concerns, they're better off addressed.
> 
> If there is a full investigation, the vote stands and Biden takes office, what do you think Trump supporters are going to do?


No one is saying that concerns should not be addressed or that recounts should not happen if there is reason to believe they're needed. 
You're moving goal posts. 
You said there was no need to worry about what Trump supporters might do, and that you couldn't find examples of them protesting. I gave you examples that I find worrying.

Here's another:
This is a police chief in Arkansas - who has now been pressured to resign thankfully, but look at what he felt comfortable posting online as himself - not even trying to hide under a sheet. 
https://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2020/nov/08/police-chief-resigns-in-marshall/
"Death to all Marxist Democrats. Take no prisoners leave no survivors!!"
"I pray all those in that picture hang on the gallows and are drawn and quartered!!!!" he wrote. "Anything less is not acceptable."
"Do not forget what these Marxist Democrat b* have tried to do. When you see one in public get in their face do not give them peace. Throw water on them at restaurants. Push them off sidewalks. Never let them forget they are traitors and have no right to live in this Republic after what they have done."

Has the BLM movement done and said things that worry me? Absolutely. But I don't think that's a fair comparison. One is protesting a horrific death and institutional racism. The other is protesting a fair and legal election.

A better comparison might be the Women's March on Washington after Trump one - remember the pussy hats? Those were peaceful. Or the Marches for Science after Trump was elected, also peaceful - and if you follow Alt National Parks also clever and funny. (Alt National Parks came about when the National Park Service, who is in charge of the huge area of the Capitol where the inauguration took place, posted photos comparing Trump's inauguration to Obama's. Trump had declared his had the biggest attendance of any presidential inauguration, and the National Parks Service simply posted two side by side photos. In response, the Trump administration took over control of their social media. Thus the Alt National Parks account was born. It was pretty epic actually  









Or even, let's compare Hillary Clinton's reaction to defeat vs. Trump. 
Hillary conceded, despite clearly winning the popular vote. 
I'm not a Hillary fan by any stretch of the imagination, but you didn't see her calling on her supporters to 'stand by' or sharing outright lies and conspiracy theories about the election. She told her supporters to give Trump a chance and wished him well for the good of the country.

So no, it's not the same thing.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Where will it all end?  I'm ashamed to say , I'm starting not to care and I just want to do this  and eat popcorn when it comes up on the news.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> Where will it all end?  I'm ashamed to say , I'm starting not to care and I just want to do this  and eat popcorn when it comes up on the news.


It might lead to more and more violence.

Trump just can't accept he is no longer welcome or that he will have to pay taxes...

The saddest is though that so many educated and reasonable Republicans don't stop him... but it feels like deja vu...


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

The Four Seasons... you couldn't make it up. The funniest thing is the "adult" store next door has been getting calls asking if Rudy is there.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone watching DT tonight...is it me, has he gone GREY!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone watching DT tonight...is it me, has he gone GREY!


Face or hair?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

DT looks grey, this what you get mixing orange with blue....
Season for pumpkins is over...


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone watching DT tonight...is it me, has he gone GREY!


Yes I noticed that his hair looked a different colour. Either grey or a lighter blonde than normal.

The commentators on CNN remarked that he looked "deflated",


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

Magyarmum said:


> Yes I noticed that his hair looked a different colour. Either grey or a lighter blonde than normal.
> 
> The commentators on CNN remarked that he looked "deflated",


Certainly looks lighter, maybe prepping for his new role?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

He stopped dying his hair a little while ago because he was told that a more natural hair colour would sit better with the voters...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Meanwhile his supporters are gathering force , they have the Congress, I wonder how it will end?
Actually they might discredit Pennsylvania etc... remember Al Gore and Florida?

Imagine what if Trump wins election due to Congress?

Trump basically is building an army, his supporters have weapons and it may end really ugly.
I see that Republicans would rather have country ripped apart by riots than concede the election. They lost by 5 million votes...

If Trump gets away with it will any other ultra right wing leader concede if loses election?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Saw him on the news driving round the streets again waving to the crowds. He does love himself doesn't he.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone watching DT tonight...is it me, has he gone GREY!


The ''blond'' has been growing out for months . . . unlike BJ who, it would seem, is a natural blond.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Calvine said:


> The ''blond'' has been growing out for months . . . unlike* BJ who, it would seem, is a natural blond*.


It's just pity he doesn't get a decent hair dresser, in stead of doing a bad impression of Worzel Gummidge.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's just pity he doesn't get a decent hair dresser, in stead of doing a bad impression of Worzel Gummidge.


I think whoever does his hair deserves a medal, that's the best (or worst) combover I've ever seen! It must take hours & god knows how many cans of hair spray to keep it in place.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Blackadder said:


> I think whoever does his hair deserves a medal, that's the best (or worst) combover I've ever seen! It must take hours & god knows how many cans of hair spray to keep it in place.[/QUOTE
> 
> ]:Hilarious


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's just pity he doesn't get a decent hair dresser, in stead of doing a bad impression of Worzel Gummidge.


It's got more unkempt since lockdown: maybe Carrie (aka Princess Nut Nuts) has been cutting it for him.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Breaking News!

https://www.rte.ie/news/2020/1115/1178234-us-election-latest/

*Trump admits for first time that Biden 'won' election*

Well, sort of .....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've heard that Tweeter have said that when he leaves The Whitehouse they are closing his account down.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Good grief, Trump is having an epic twitter meltdown today - deviation and repetition accounted for, but sadly no sign of hesitation! Highlights so far:


(Four hours ago) I won the Election!

(Four hours ago) The Fake recount going on in Georgia means nothing because they are not allowing signatures to be looked at and verified. Break the unconstitutional Consent Decree!

(Four hours ago) Another Vaccine just announced. This time by Moderna, 95% effective. For those great “historians”, please remember that these great discoveries, which will end the China Plague, all took place on my watch!

(Two hours ago) Trump Campaign Rejects Media Reports of Changed Pennsylvania Case (link to Breitbart 'news' article) Just more Fake News. Harassment and exclusion of our Poll Watchers is a big part of our case. Unconstitutional!

(Two hours ago) The Radical Left Democrats, working with their partner, the Fake News Media, are trying to STEAL this Election. We won’t let them!

(Two hours ago) They will PACK THE COURTS. We won’t let that happen!

(Two hours ago) STOCK MARKET GETTING VERY CLOSE TO 30,000 ON NEW VACCINE NEWS. 95% EFFECTIVE!

(Two hours ago) European Countries are sadly getting clobbered by the China Virus. The Fake News does not like reporting this!

(One hour ago) Georgia won’t let us look at the all important signature match. Without that the recount is MEANINGLESS. Open up unconstitutional Consent Decree, NOW!


I should add, I don't have or follow twitter, but currently watching his feed is like watching a car crash - horrifying and disturbing, but somehow compelling...


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

If he spent more time being a President & less time on Twitter or his golf course maybe, just maybe he would have Won another term.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

The mindset reminds me of the Corbyn cult who won't rest until he's reappointed Labour leader.

No doubt they would have preferred Trump to have won seeing they don't consider Biden to be left wing enough...


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Woah, bit close to the knuckle this one


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

rona said:


> Woah, bit close to the knuckle this one


I think it's brilliant! Might have to replay.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> I think it's brilliant! Might have to replay.


I've played it 3 times now, just so much to take in


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The G20 meeting yesterday was talking about the Virus so DT decided it was a good time for a game of golf.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

So long as he doesn't head this way


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> So long as he doesn't head this way
> 
> View attachment 455374




Yes he'd make a *queen *but not our type of queen.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Yes he'd make a *queen *but not our type of queen.


Not sure even the gay community would want him


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

And the Commander in Tweet's account continues to deliver the facepalms - this time from his supporters...


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Jesthar said:


> And the Commander in Tweet's account continues to deliver the facepalms - this time from his supporters...
> 
> View attachment 455538


But...but .....but.... it wasn't the Germans that bombed Pearl Harbour.

It was the Japanese but of course it could just all be fake news .... who knows?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Jordan Klepper (comedian) goes to Trump rallies and interviews folks. He had a hilarious exchange with one supporter complaining about how Obama wasn't in office, always on vacation. Klepper says "why do you think Obama wasn't in the Oval Office on 911" supporter says "I don't know, but I'd like to get to the bottom of that."

It's in this clip at the 3:30 mark, lots of funny stuff:


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Did you guys see the spectacle of Rudy Giuliani sweating brown liquid on the sides of his face during a fiasco of a press conference. In an administration that has had some serious lows, that was for sure one of them....


----------



## Butmom (Oct 3, 2020)

Happy Paws2 said:


> The G20 meeting yesterday was talking about the Virus so DT decided it was a good time for a game of golf.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> Did you guys see the spectacle of Rudy Giuliani sweating brown liquid on the sides of his face during a fiasco of a press conference. In an administration that has had some serious lows, that was for sure one of them....


Yup! with Sidney Powell spouting conspiracy theory nonsense about Chavez, and voter fraud. I can't get over the fact that the Trump supporters I know on FB swallow everything hook, line and sinker.

Even more bizarre is that the Trump campaign has since distanced themselve from Sidney Powell.

Such a shame this soap opera will be coming to an end soon. Won't know what to do with myself it's been so entertaining!

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/nov/19/rudy-giuliani-dye-my-cousin-vinny-press-conference

*Sweaty Rudy Giuliani suffers hair malfunction in latest bizarre press conference*

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...y-sidney-powell-after-bizarre-election-claims

*Trump campaign cuts ties with attorney Sidney Powell after bizarre election fraud claims*


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> Yup! with Sidney Powell spouting conspiracy theory nonsense about Chavez, and voter fraud. I can't get over the fact that the Trump supporters I know on FB swallow everything hook, line and sinker.


Well, you have to remember that Trump has been laying the 'election fraud' groundwork for years - starting with the 2016 campaign (even though he won it!), plus also started to regularly tweet about it regularly from about April this year in preparation for November. And we all know that repetition and reinforcement is the best way to train - er - dogmatic responses...



Magyarmum said:


> Such a shame this soap opera will be coming to an end soon. Won't know what to do with myself it's been so entertaining!


I know! Although hopefully there are going to be a few criminal prosecutions to keep him entertaining us for a while


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Jesthar said:


> Well, you have to remember that Trump has been laying the 'election fraud' groundwork for years - starting with the 2016 campaign (even though he won it!), plus also started to regularly tweet about it regularly from about April this year in preparation for November. And we all know that repetition and reinforcement is the best way to train - er - dogmatic responses...
> 
> I know! Although hopefully there are going to be a few criminal prosecutions to keep him entertaining us for a while


In fact Trump started claiming election fraud even earlier than 2016. In 2012 for example he claimed that the election was a total sham.

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/tru...tions-rigged-doesnt-results/story?id=74126926

*Trump has longstanding history of calling elections 'rigged' if he doesn't like the results*

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/06/election-confidence-fraud/612358/

*The Damage of Trump's Voter-Fraud Allegations Can't Be Undone*


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Siskin said:


> Not sure even the gay community would want him


Surely not!!! They are usually people of great taste.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Another bizarre press conference from DT last night alleging massive voter fraud and asserting he won the election.

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/20...ill-be-very-hard-thing-concede-biden-n1249114

*Trump says it will be 'a very hard thing' to concede to Biden*
This was the first time Trump took questions from reporters since he lost the presidential election.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Hmm. It's been a while since A-Level maths, but last I checked '74 million' and '74,000,000 million' were rather different numbers...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He won't let go will he, his blaming the FBI now.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Hope this works!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=391601065464430


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> Hope this works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works! Fantastic love it I am waiting for him to be brought out of the White House Julian Assange style!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Magyarmum said:


> Hope this works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's brilliant :Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2020)

Magyarmum said:


> Hope this works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

There is hope for the world


----------

